

China and India Exploit Icy Energy Reserves - rms
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,523178,00.html

======
rms
Summary: There is a lot of very accessible methane hydrate in frozen form off
the coasts of India and China. Carbon dioxide can displace the methane in the
ice. As a non-technical article I don't entirely trust it, but it does seem
like there is a way to extract energy from the ocean floor while safely and
permanently storing our CO2 below the ocean floor.

